# Cool Edit Pro 2, Aufnahmeverzeichnis definieren



## schmido (8. März 2004)

Hallo.

Arbeite schon ne gewisse Zeit mit Cool edit Pro2, habe konnte aber nie das Aufnahme verzeichnis definieren. So muss ich nach jeder aufnahme, alle einzelnen Spuren abspeichern, bevor ich das Programm beenden kann. Im Falle eines Abstutzes sind alle daten weg. 

Weis jemand rat?

rage


----------

